# Windows 8 Boot Problem?



## FlamingWheels (Aug 30, 2012)

When I first heard of windows 8 i wanted to make a windows 7 and 8 dual boot.Later,i decided windows 8 was better and i should delete windows 7(after i backed up important files) but i when i tried to format it without uninstalling windows first(that was dumb) with minitool partition wizard pro windows 8 didnt boot.I put in the installation disc of win 8 and clicked repair.Now it boots but when i open the laptop it gives me an unpleasant loading bar and then the computer restarts on its own and this time it gives me an win xp like loading bar with a green stick thingy instead of blue and then it boots after several tries.Is there any way to bring it back to its former state?


----------



## ETech 7 (Aug 30, 2012)

The easiest way would probably be to backup what you need and do a clean install of Windows 8 RP. Or you can try EasyBCD.


----------

